# Copa del Rey



## CaliKlines (Jan 30, 2019)

Barca makes it thru to the semis with a 6-1 smashing of Sevilla. Goal #6 in added time was master class. If you get a chance, check it out.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jan 30, 2019)

It was a good game.

I wasn't sure that Barca was going to pull it off, but they did. Sevilla was coming in strong and I thought they were going to score early, then Barca ran away with it.

The goal by Rakitic wasn't bad either, just that little nudge to get it by the keeper.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 1, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> Barca makes it thru to the semis with a 6-1 smashing of Sevilla. Goal #6 in added time was master class. If you get a chance, check it out.


Goal #5 was pretty awesome too.  It started with Messi beating an 18-year-old fresh-legged young sub on a 30-yard dash to a 50-50 ball in the 89th minute!

Barca drew Real Madrid in the semifinal.  Including the regular season league game, that's three El Classico within a month.  Man, I wish Ronaldo is still around for these.


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 1, 2019)

Is the copa on bein like la liga or another network?


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 1, 2019)

I priced a quick trip to Barcelona for the 1st leg. Flight and 3 nights in a 4 star hotel in the Barri Gothic for $980. Leave on Monday, back on Thurs.


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 1, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Is the copa on bein like la liga or another network?


Yes, Copa matches are on Bein Sports.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 1, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Is the copa on bein like la liga or another network?


It's on Bein except the final.  Last few years the finals were on ESPN/Deporte.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 1, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> I priced a quick trip to Barcelona for the 1st leg. Flight and 3 nights in a 4 star hotel in the Barri Gothic for $980. Leave on Monday, back on Thurs.


Nice!  On Norwegian Airlines?

By the way, Iniesta's Vissel Kobe team is in town for a couple of exhibition games at the OC Great Park in case you guys didn't hear about it.


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 1, 2019)

Aeroflot...not the most direct route but cheap. I saw Vissel Kobe and LAFC hookup last night at the Banc of California pitch. Really good experience but so crowded, and the f’ing traffic on the way there sucked.


----------

